# Freelance Artist



## baycraftprinting (Jan 21, 2012)

Looking for a freelance artist to do some designs for a retail store we are opening.
Our on staff artist left and trying not to replace


----------



## hotei (Jan 20, 2010)

Try online : 99 designs
or: crowdspring


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

We do freelance art. What type of designs are you looking for? You can send a pm if your interested and I can show you some samples.


----------



## barusaja13 (Mar 4, 2013)

I am a freelancer too. I make illustration and design for tee shirt. I'll show u my artworks if u want to.
This one I design for a local metal band :


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

I am a full time freelance artist. Here are a few samples - email me if you are interested. Thanks,
https://sites.google.com/site/nzgfreelance/illustration
[email protected]


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

I am also a freelance artist available for screen printing graphics. Feel free to check out my website and let me know if you are interested.


----------

